# Kliché Overdrive



## K Pedals (Feb 28, 2020)

love building these.... I think this is the first time I’ve actually used 1N34A’s in one...


----------



## TheSin (Feb 28, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> love building these.... I think this is the first time I’ve actually used 1N34A’s in one...


Nice looking pedal and clean work! Is this anything like the Rockett Archer silver? I have one and would like to build a clone of it. Also, are the 1N34A diodes the recommended diodes to use? Thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 28, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Nice looking pedal and clean work! Is this anything like the Rockett Archer silver? I have one and would like to build a clone of it. Also, are the 1N34A diodes the recommended diodes to use? Thanks!


Yeah the 1n34a are the original diodes... I always used D9Es or D9Bs or OA7s...
Yeah the archer is based on the Klon...Not sure where they part ways circuit wise I’m sure somebody can chime in on that...
apparently
“When Bill Finnegan at Klon decided to create the successor to the legendary Centaur, the Klon KTR, he sought none other than J.Rockett to bring it to life.”


----------



## TheSin (Feb 28, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah the 1n34a are the original diodes... I always used D9Es or D9Bs or OA7s...
> Yeah the archer is based on the Klon...Not sure where they part ways circuit wise I’m sure somebody can chime in on that...
> apparently
> “When Bill Finnegan at Klon decided to create the successor to the legendary Centaur, the Klon KTR, he sought none other than J.Rockett to bring it to life.”


Cool man! So out of all those diode combos you’ve used the 1n34A sounds best to you? Thanks again! ??


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 28, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Cool man! So out of all those diode combos you’ve used the 1n34A sounds best to you? Thanks again! ??


They sound good...
I prefer the OA7 so far...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 28, 2020)

Finnegan reported that 1N34A from different manufacturers sound different in the Klon, so don't get too hung up on the part #.


----------



## aSongofPissandFarts (Feb 28, 2020)

Love the enclosure! Did you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 29, 2020)

aSongofPissandFarts said:


> Love the enclosure! Did you buy it or make it yourself?


I made it ...


----------



## HamishR (Feb 29, 2020)

I built one of these with a kit from Ceriatone for a friend - he gave me the kit and asked me to build it for him!  It was ok but this is much nicer.  And I don't think the Ceriatone sounded any better than the Kliché Mini I built from a PedalPCB PCB.

Really clean work. From one anally retentive builder to another.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 29, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I built one of these with a kit from Ceriatone for a friend - he gave me the kit and asked me to build it for him!  It was ok but this is much nicer.  And I don't think the Ceriatone sounded any better than the Kliché Mini I built from a PedalPCB PCB.
> 
> Really clean work. From one anally retentive builder to another.


Thanks man...


----------



## Barry (Feb 29, 2020)

Very, very nice!


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 29, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very, very nice!


Thanks man...
I love building these...
I think I’m gonna build one in the hammered copper next...


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 4, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I made it ...


Awesome looking enclosure - love it!


----------

